# Bee Suit



## BrentMc (Jul 30, 2010)

I am new to beekeeping and I am going to need a bee suit. I have been looking at some online, and I was wondering if any of you have any advice on picking a suit, or good suppliers. I don't want to get the top of the line. If beekeeping works out I can always get a more expensive one later. Right now I am looking at some $100 or less suits. Any help is appreciated. I may post some links to some suits on suppliers online stores. BTW I am in California.


----------



## Brooklyn (Nov 14, 2009)

Brent,
You don't need a suit just a jacket. Don't waste your money on any of the others.

Get this Jacket it is the best.

Remember if you don't pay enough you just paid to much.

Get the Jacket, I have one and I am in SC.

http://www.honeymoonapiaries.com/

Brooklyn


----------



## pom51 (Jul 28, 2008)

I also have a jacket from honeymoon and i like i have one from brushy mountain which I also like


----------



## MeriB (Mar 15, 2010)

I am new to bee keeping this year. I have worked my bees wearing a helmet w/veil, a long sleeved shirt with the cuffs tucked into the disposible medical gloves I wear, and have had no problems.
Meridith


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

I have a full suit from "Mann Lake"

I have a full suit from "honeymoon"

What I use most is. bugbaffler.com


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Yeah, I like that bugbaffler thing. I almost always just wear a long sleeve shirt, jeans and a veil I got from Kelly that Rob Mountain designed.


----------



## MARBIS (Jun 10, 2010)

Go with "honeymoon", down in California you need a jacket that can breath,last Friday I ordered one for myself, and I'm in Canada.


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

Honeymoon suits are nice, but might be out of your price range.

If cost is an option, seriously consider getting a veil and gloves. Don't worry about the nice gloves either (most people don't use them, but it's nice to have if you are worried). If you can spend a couple 20's rather than a couple 100's your first go around, you're better off. From there you can make sure you like the hobby, and invest in it accordingly.

I started off with a veil, then got the brushy jacket. I still keep the veil around for "visitors" or the occasional individual who's really curious.


----------



## CynCityBee (Oct 13, 2010)

I purchased my jacket and pants from Dadant. The jacket is $50 i think and the pants are $20. One thing I like is that in the summer time I put the pants on over my shorts and provides the protection I need but then I can also take them off to cool down. I really like having two seperate pieces. I went with the jacket style that has the full view veil and not the sheriff style because of breezes being able to come through during the summer. Just my $.02


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 4, 2005)

You are in one of the hottest places in the state. Perhaps a helmet and veil are the way to go. You will get stung a few times but won't croak from dehydration. You will also find out quickly if you are going to be allergic to stings. 

Suits are hot. Some suits breathe but they are still hot if there is no good breeze, and those are really expensive to begin with.


----------



## BrentMc (Jul 30, 2010)

i'm thinking of going with something like this Vail: http://www.brushymountainbeefarm.com/prodinfo.asp?number=946

with this helmet: http://www.brushymountainbeefarm.com/Plastic-Helmet/productinfo/708/
With no jacket or suit.


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

The helmet and veil is an EXCELLENT way to start off, and great for the summer months. 

When you get more into it though, a jacket or suit can be very handy.


----------



## BrentMc (Jul 30, 2010)

Or maybe this helmet: https://www.dadant.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=34_67&products_id=576

and this Vail: https://www.dadant.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=34_66&products_id=589


----------



## BrentMc (Jul 30, 2010)

This jacket with hood looks like a good option: http://www.mannlakeltd.com/ProductDetail.asp?idproduct=400&idCategory=


----------



## pom51 (Jul 28, 2008)

your best bet is to get the jacket with hood much faster and easy to put on if it is put on properly no bees will get in the hood with you


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

BrentMc said:


> Or maybe this helmet:
> and this Vail:


You linked to the Dadant helmet and EXCELSIOR veil. Mmmmm, just average in my opinion. Bees like to get in right at the plastic ring in front and the back of the veil can ride up over your collar. The best one I've every had has the cords attached on the back. They come under your arms, loop through eyelets in front and then wrap around your chest to tie. This holds the veil down and offers great protection.


----------



## BrentMc (Jul 30, 2010)

I think I am going to get the economy jacket with hood: http://www.mannlakeltd.com/ProductDetail.asp?idproduct=400&idCategory=

And the cotton lined canvas gloves: http://www.mannlakeltd.com/ProductDetail.asp?idproduct=111&idCategory=

I think I am going to go with size medium in the jacket, but I'm not sure what size gloves to get. How do I determine my glove size?


----------



## BrentMc (Jul 30, 2010)

Barry said:


> You linked to the Dadant helmet and EXCELSIOR veil. Mmmmm, just average in my opinion.


What do you think of that economy jacket with hood from mann lake as a cheap option for a beginner?


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

I'm not Barry, but the economy jacket with hood is a good option for a beginner. At least in my opinion. Summer months end up getting kinda hot in it, and you end up learning not to wear it. If you are alright with not wearing it when it's 100+ degrees outside, that's fine. Otherwise, go with a veil and helmet. You can put longsleeve clothes on whenever you want to, or shorts if that's what you feel like.

Personally, I have the economy jacket and keep it in the car for when the ladies get really pissed at me. Until then I take a few pops to learn my boundaries.


Gloves are a mistake, in my opinion. You really don't need them. Getting stung on the hands happens once very week for me without the gloves. But when I do wear gloves, I drop frames, have difficulties picking them up, or let full boxes slip out of my hands. I get WAY more stings from wearing gloves than I do without.

Gloves don't stop the bees from stinging. They still sting, but you can't feel it. It's better to learn what not to do, so that the bees don't have to sting. Bare hands help you learn what not to do.


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

I've never been inclined to buy/wear a jacket/suit combo. I have old coveralls with the veil zipper sewn into it that I use for quick protection if needed, but most often just use my one veil with shirt and pants. The cheap jacket with veil sounds like a good option if you're OK with it all staying attached together. Don't fret it too much. In time, you will want to get a second veil to have on hand and then you can fine tune it to your liking.


----------



## Radford (Jul 13, 2010)

I started in bees in May and I got the full suit from brushy mnt. Paid over 100.00 and found that a jacket would have been just fine. I talked to two beek around here and was advised to just get a vail. I wish I would have heeded there advice.


----------



## Laurence Hope (Aug 24, 2005)

I started with a hooded jacket. I still use that for most work. I also have a helmet and veil, that I use for small jobs or easy going bee days. I started using gloves, and when I no longer swelled up so badly from stings, I quit using them. I do fully suit up - jacket with hood, gloves, pants over my levis, boot bands, when I move bees. I only seem to get stung then when all the gear is off, and I'm in my truck moving the bees. I also suit up when messing with a hot hive until requeening gets it back to gentleness.
The freedom of not using gloves, jacket etc, has been a boon to my ability to handle/manipulate frames and other equipment. I am working toward the day, that I am comfortable not using a veil except on these rare occasions mentioned.


----------



## lenny bee (Oct 29, 2010)

If you plan to harvest honey your going to need a jacket. When the hive is at its strongest 80,000 bees or more, and you show up to harvest, they are quit aggressive.
Wait it gets better, when you have to decide to buy and extractor or not.$$.


----------



## StevenG (Mar 27, 2009)

:scratch: Why do folks think a beekeeper needs a bee suit? Us old guys and gals when we started out (before those things were developed) used trousers of some sort, long sleeved cotton shirts, veils and gloves. 

I have graduated to a pair of boots, because they're easier to duct tape the legs of my jeans to. And an old long sleeved white shirt, helmet and veil tied snugly around the waist. Oh, and I turn the collar of the shirt up, to keep the veil off the back of my neck. I only wear the gloves if the gals are particularly cranky, perhaps 3 times a season. 

I harvest honey the same way, jeans, shirt, veil, no gloves, no jacket, no bee suit. And in an apiary of 10-20 hives, it isn't simply 60,000+, it's 600,000 plus bees...and life is _good!_

Do I get stung? Yep! Though not too often, and that takes care of my arthritis. Unless working Africans, rarely will we need to "armor-up!" And if we do, perhaps that isn't the best day to work the bees. And if we don't want to get stung, perhaps we shouldn't be keeping bees. fwiw.

Do some people for health or allergic reasons need tough bee suits? More than likely. But the average person should save your money for something else... 
Regards,
Steven


----------



## lenny bee (Oct 29, 2010)

Hi Steve, I like the story of how you started out,twenty something years ago. You have a lot to share with the group. I been stung to many times to think about , and I to feel better after being stung , once the swollen goes down. But were I'm going with this is trying to get the word out that bees are gentel when handled right. And to get more people into beekeeping. But it becomes a hard sell when one arm is twice the size or
half your face is so swollen your eye is closed. I'm 62 and trying to get more young people involved in beekeeping. Word and mouth is the only tool I have. So I like people to have a good experiance from the get go. The older we get the tuffer we get.


----------



## larrythebeek (Dec 29, 2009)

It looks like I'm getting a 'surprise' bee suit (a jacket with hood) for Christmas... I'm not sure what size to order and would prefer not to send it back if it doesn't fit.

Would it be best to err on the side of 'too big', would there be an issue with a suit that doesn't fit well? Other than llooking a bit sloppy 

Thanks,
Larry


----------



## Beeslave (Feb 6, 2009)

The looser the suit the less chance of getting stung through it. 

If it is way to big you may have issues with getting parts of the suit stuck between heavy hive bodies and supers when restacking them.


----------



## bigbearomaha (Sep 3, 2009)

To bee honest, I have 2 reasons for wearing the PPE.

1) if I know I am going to intentionally agitate the bees due to cutout, weather conditions, etc... that are likely to make them irritable and defensive.

2) beeing more honest, it's a business thing. wearing the white jacket, hat/veil is recognizable to the public. 

it makes them aware that something to do with bees is going on. Something that 

a)attracts their attention to ask questions and learn more about what I am doing and what my business offers and 

b) it gives those who are concerned or afraid an "advance warning" so to speak so they can walk around, away, etc... 

This works especially well considering I'm a big enough fella to bee my own walking billboard. Usually, my size alone is enough to draw attention. combine that with beekeeping PPE and I have got 90% of the passersby attention right off the bat.

Now, that's just my situation.

For other folks, it's about being comfortable I think. Whatever helps folks stay calm and comfortable. keep them from letting nerves bang hive boxes or drop frames, etc.. is a good thing.

if wearing PPE provides that for you, then knock yourself out. you're the beekeeper, you have to do what's best for you and your bees. don't let anyone else pressure you or try to macho you into something uncomfortable.

enjoy the bees.

Big Bear


----------



## max2 (Dec 24, 2009)

Whatever you choose I suggest you do not MAIL ORDER. I purchased a suit for me and my wife. We sent all the dimension requested and both don't fit properly. If possible go to a shop and try them on - same with gloves.


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

BrentMc said:


> What do you think of that economy jacket with hood from mann lake as a cheap option for a beginner?


I like my "Economy Jacket" from Mannlake, but I also bought an Ultra-Breeze when they were on sale last Christmas.

I use both.


----------



## scdw43 (Aug 14, 2008)

I use a veil, long sleeved shirt, and gloves that is all you need. If you still get stung a lot, requeen your hive, you got the wrong bees.


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

BeeCurious said:


> I like my "Economy Jacket" from Mannlake, but I also bought an Ultra-Breeze when they were on sale last Christmas.
> 
> I use both.


 ...and I use Nitrile disposable gloves.


----------



## StevenG (Mar 27, 2009)

Big Bear, you're right of course. It is extremely important for the beek to go with his/her comfort level when working the bees. My wife took a picture of me working my very first package of bees - I'm standing there in shorts, t shirt, no veil, holding and looking at a frame of bees from a newly installed package of Starline Hybrids (circa 1968). Of course, the next time I did that and ended up with an eye swollen shut put an end to that sort of behavior! :doh: For the next 15 years I "suited up" - boots and jeans taped shut, long sleeved shirt, gauntlet bee gloves, helmet and veil. 

When resuming a few years back, decided my arthritis needed treatment, so I've gone without gloves. Don't mind the occasional sting. But I have the gloves handy in case a hive gets real cranky. And yes, I've used them this year when a couple of hives got _real_ cranky. I try to be careful, but I'm not a masochist. 

My take on bee suits is that when non-beeks see them, they think something dangerous is going on. When people considering beekeeping see beeks all suited up head to toe in something like NASA might use, they think "danger." And yes, folks get curious, and want to know what's going on, but I just wonder what kind of mixed messages we're sending? I go out on swarm calls or cutouts in my usual, with no gloves (they're available if needed) and folks get the idea that Yes, bees sting, but hey, look at him! They can't be that bad! :lpf:

But once again, it is more important to keep bees well, than to worry about what you're wearing or not wearing... go with your comfort level. And speaking about "not wearing" I swear these guy's elevators do not go to the top floor! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RaVq3NJJYLY :lpf:
Regards,
Steven


----------



## bigbearomaha (Sep 3, 2009)

Steven, I have seen the "stress" level of non-beek folks jump high just by seeing the PPE. I try to take the opportunity, if I'm not knee deep in bees at the time, to talk to them. Often I can talk to them from a distance as I am working. 

Often explaining that the bee gear isn't for me as much as it is the bees.personally, I don't mind taking a sting or ten, but if I happen to be doing something 'delicate' and happen to take a poorly timed or located sting, it could throw my concentration and end up with me doing something clumsy that would be detrimental or agitating to the bees.

usually, just by my demeanor, relaxed attitude around the bees and some friendly chatter, most people will relax, even if only a little.

I tell them the suit is not really as much for me as it is for the bees. and that's actualyl the truth of it.


----------



## StevenG (Mar 27, 2009)

BB, it is fun to watch folks relax, and come to a better understanding of the bees... and realize just because they invade our "space" we don't have to kill them. Or rather, we constantly invade their space...

Always enjoy your posts...
Thanks,
Steven


----------

